# Eastern Tennnessee Wild Boar



## tree md (Jul 22, 2010)

This is a good buddy of mine on his Eastern Tennessee hog hunt. We hog hunt together every year in TX. He teamed up with another friend in TN and scored on a nice boar last week. You can really see the Russian strain in this boar. I thought some of you might enjoy watching it. It will be airing on the Sportsman's channel early next year on TNT Outdoor Explosion:

http://vimeo.com/13542908


----------



## deeker (Jul 26, 2010)

tree md said:


> This is a good buddy of mine on his Eastern Tennessee hog hunt. We hog hunt together every year in TX. He teamed up with another friend in TN and scored on a nice boar last week. You can really see the Russian strain in this boar. I thought some of you might enjoy watching it. It will be airing on the Sportsman's channel early next year on TNT Outdoor Explosion:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/13542908



You need to take me with next time.


----------



## tree md (Jul 26, 2010)

I would enjoy that Deek.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Nice*

I know very well of russian blooded pigs got one friday am with my three dogs. My buddies first pig it was 220 withe 2.5 in teeth. Man what a hard fight got em with knife. I always vest jude my little staffordshire, and I have two blackmouths. Jude got cut twice. The vest took the majority thank god for kevlar. I live for hunting pigs, and running the dogs take care fellas Norm.............


----------



## tree md (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds like a blast Norm!

Here's a couple of pics of a pile of hogs we killed in Texas back in Feb. All bow kills:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 6, 2010)

Very impressive nice pigs. I dont think california is as infamous as texas, for being over run with so many pigs, but I think DFG, actually doesnt realize that we are really close. Tons!!!!!!!!! Of pigs out here too. Some big deep brushy canyons for them to hide. Ive bow hunted myself. Been years though, the dogs got in my blood 22 years ago, I love watching them work, and they are truely my best friends, we have a good well rounde young pack going. Two blackmouth curs that have one quarter walker in them a catahoula cross, and my trust little staffordshire. My buddy has ridgeback crosses. Weve been using the blade for quite awihle now,and pistol if neede. We also catch, and release. I truely am a pigman!


----------



## tree md (Aug 7, 2010)

Love that show! The Pigman is my favorite outdoors show. I like how he does his thing, shows all the footage and don't give a rats ass about what the antis think. He's my kind of guy! I watched his show last week when they were working the dogs. Great stuff!

We've got them within 15 miles of me. I haven't been out to the area where they're at but have had a few friends take hogs there. I've got 4000 acres that I hunt right out my back door so I don't travel to hunt very much. I like to go to TX as much for the git together with my friends as the hunting. Probably won't be too long before the hogs are in my hunting area. Can't say that I am looking forward to it. Destructive critters and they compete with the deer for food. My buddy that owns the ranch in TX says they are eating his fawns as well. We have enough problems with that from the yotes around here. You can get a pretty good idea of how thick they are in the part of TX we hunt from the kill pics. We hunt in Jack County and they are plum run over with hogs.

I was in Northern Cali 2 years ago. Went up into Sonoma and Mendocino. Got out and hiked around to look at the Redwoods. Saw lots of Blacktail deer but no hogs. Some pretty rough country up there. Looks like it would be some tough hunting.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 7, 2010)

Definately rugged country! But beautiful, here. Many pigs in oklahoma? Well at least you gotta check out california. Just once? Or you been ou this way before? Not sure were you went, and saw the redwoods, but man there are still some big ones. I never get tired of looking at them!!!!!


----------



## tree md (Aug 7, 2010)

I have been twice. Once to Carlsbad for a work/pleasure business trip and once to Sea Ranch. My aunt owns a home there. I really love Northern Cali. I went to Gualala then up into the wine country. I got to get out and do some hiking but read that we did a lot of what she wanted to do... And camping and hiking was not on her agenda. 

Would love to go back and do some more exploring. I love the woods along the Redwoods Coast. I try to go to Cali once a year when I can afford it. Times are tough this year. I'm surviving but a $2000 vacation is just not in my budget right now. Good thing I've got all of these woods to hunt right out my back door.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 7, 2010)

Gualala is one of my favorite places on earth! I love that country. One of the places I hunt is up in the hills above there. Same country only 20 minutes away. I grew up in that country. I am in mendocino county now, but get to see my buddies, that is where my hunting is. We go all the time!


----------



## tree md (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't remember what road we took out of Gualala but when we headed to the wine country the hills outside of Gualala were unbelievable. That is some rough ass country. Yeah, I loved Gualala. Got to hang out there for about a week.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes some real rugged stuff! Some big canyons that seem bottomless. I chased big boars all over that country with my dogs, and packed pigs out from some pretty remote spots. One nice thing about running dogs they get em sometimes in remote places, but you get to see alot of things you never would have seen. You end up going a little deeper, and further. You find some really neat things giant trees, water falls, rock formations, different animals ETC.


----------

